# Harborside/Atlantis Modified American Meal Plan...NOW is it worth it??



## iluvwdw (Apr 2, 2006)

Periodically, I look at the meal plan info to see if anything has changed.  In the past 6 months, there have been so many changes to it, I thought I was in the clear!  Well, I looked on Atlantis.com this morning and one of the restaurants included in the Modified American Plan has been taken out!  It was the restaurant at One & Only Ocean Club (NOT Dune!).  So now, there is only a choice of SEVEN restaurants for dinner:  SEAGRAPES, WATERS EDGE, MARKETPLACE, ATLAS, THE POINTE, MURRAYS, BIMINI ROAD.  For breakfast, it's only SEAGRAPES, MARKETPLACE, WATERS EDGE or MURRAYS.  

Is the meal plan worth it now??  I think the only places that make it REALLY worth it, is Marketplace and Waters Edge buffets ($50 for dinner alone) and possibly Bimini Road for dinner.  The other places seem to cause me to LOSE money.

Another thing to consider, is that I have a 4 year old.  If I get the meal plan, he eats totally free everywhere we eat.  HOWEVER, since he is under 5, he eats for free at the buffets anyway.

So.....if you were me, would you try the meal plan, even though the dining choices are limited?  Keep in mind, we have been to the Atlantis three other times (9 and 10 day trips) and have NEVER had the meal plan.  

What do you think???


----------



## bigfrank (Apr 3, 2006)

Read my review on Tug or on Timeshareforums or on Timesharetalk.UK. That should give you a lot of the info that you need to know about the meal plan.


----------



## iluvwdw (Apr 3, 2006)

Frank, didn't you get the Gourmet meal plan the last time you were there?  I couldn't do that, I have a 4 year old and an almost 1 year old.  That's why we were thinking of the cheaper, MODIFIED AMERICAN plan.  But they cancelled one of the places you could go!!!  So I am not sure if I will get my money's worth.  What do you think??  Do you think you could order $50 for dinner at Atlas or The Pointe or Murrays???  I'm not so sure....  

Anyone else have any opinions??


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 3, 2006)

I remember Bimini Road being moderately priced, as well. Not sure it would be worth it...


----------



## iluvwdw (Apr 3, 2006)

arlene22 said:
			
		

> I remember Bimini Road being moderately priced, as well. Not sure it would be worth it...



I think I would make out the BEST eating at Bimini Road.  The have a $30 Ribeye and $40 lobster entrees on there.  So I'd get my moneys worth that day.  But I can't eat there EVERY single day!  Marketplace and Waters Edge are about $50 for dinner, so that's fine.  But I don't want to be stuck eating at the same two or three restaurants for 8 nights just to make sure I get my moneys worth, ya know???

HMMMMMMMMMMM...


----------

